# Celebrate the power of knitting to change our lives



## barryqwalsh (Feb 2, 2015)

*Radio 4 ♥ Knitting*
Spinning yarns - how you knitted
Radio 4; free patterns; retro knits & programmes


Patterns, programmes & listeners' knits
Knit your own Today jumper - free pattern
Retro knits gallery
BBC Radio 4 - Radio 4 Knitting


----------

